# Wilderness First Aid Pack



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Been working on this for the last 5 months. I am not professionally at all and do not claim to be a professional at all. the last few years the family and I have been taking some pretty remote camping trips. Some of the places we have been staying at are a few hours drive out into the mountains. If the truck where to break down its a few days walk back into civilization. I have had one of those cheap generic first aid kits but decided its just not enough.

Have really put alot of thought and planing into this. Nothing to crazy but working on covering all the basics with a few slightly more advanced things. I have been spending alot of time reading and learning more about first aid and when and when not to use things and how to use them. I really need to start working on making time to start taking some classes and get some hands on training.

I know there is plenty of room for improvement but tried to take a balanced approach.




























15 3x3 12 ply sterile gauze
15 4x4 8 ply sterile gauze
18 individually packaged Povidone-iodine swab sticks
6 1 inch 3M durapore tape
40 .9 gram triple antibiotic ointment
50 70% alcohol wipes
25 .9 gram antiseptic burn cream
10 Ammonia Inhalants 
2 1 1/2 inch Sensi-wraps










1 C-A-T Tourniquet
1 6 ounce bottle Calamine lotion
1 16oz rubbing alcohol
1 8oz antiseptic 10% providone iodine wash
2 250ml sterile saline wash
1 2oz purell
2 sterile 60cc flushing syringe
30 xl nitrate gloves
1 thermometer
2 4 inch tweezers
5 variety hemostats
1 pen light
2 regular gel pens










4 6 inch Israeli banadges
4 6 inch Kerlix wraps










3 thermal sheets
4 Muslin bandages










6 5x9 sterile abdominal pads
3 5x9 instant cold ice packs
3 6 inch ace wraps
2 1 1/2 inch Sensi wraps
20 N95 masks
1 cervical collar










5 Nylon Mono-filament sutures
50 butterfly strips
2 sterile suture removal kits
10 xl pair Nitrate gloves
5 sterile disposable #10 scaples
1 bottle 100 count extra strength Tylenol.
1 bottle prescription 500mg Amoxicillin
1 rite in rain 3x5 notebook
1 rite in rain pen
3 Sam finger splints
1 decompression needle 
1 7 inch EMT sheers 
1 pack 100 count 3 inch cotton tips



















1 CPR mask
1 4 ounce Lubrication Jelly (this stuff has 1000 uses)
1 bottle purell 
20 sterile tongue depressors
5 variety oral air way
1 7 inch EMT sheers
2 5 inch Hemostats
1 6 inch ace bandage










10 pair Nitrate gloves










8 sterile 5x9 abdominal pads
20 sterile Non-aderent 2x3 telfa gauges (Not in the picture)
5 5 pack Steri strips 1/8
5 10 pacs Steri strips 1/4
1 24 pack blister pads24 
10 2 inch band-aids
40 1x3 band-aids
20 knucle band-aids
4 5x9 sterile Exroform dressings










1 .65 ounce Neosporin
1 1oz Benadryl itch cream
20 pepto bismol chewables
20 10mg Claritin
1 .33oz oraljel
20 25mg Benadryl tablets
20 Zantac 150mg tablets
1 32 count baby aspirin
1 14 count Omeprazole 20mg










2 15 inch soft sam splints
1 36 inch sam splint


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice!!! Our cabin is an hours drive out to the nearest town with only a grocery in the gas station and have been trying to put together a similar one. What's all in yours? Where did you get the bag?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks great. Didn't notice any splinting materials, sutures, butterflies or Steri Strips. One question, do you know how to use everything you have?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm certainly no expert but I think it looks great. But I gotta agree with Para, do you know how to use everything in there? And does your family in case it's you that needs the first aid?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I have to agree with para, given where you drive to I would make darn sure there were things in there to deal with broken bones and severe strains. Having had a broken ankle, I can tell you that splint or no splint you ain't going anyhere, unless it's sitting in a wagon. Or on crutches, but that's not something the average human can do for 180 miles or so. After that point, the only thing that would up your chances might be a sattelite phone. AND everyone in the family knowing how to use all that gear.

Having said that, I realize that you'd better have full bugout gear. The 180 miles will take at least 6 days to cover and maybe more if your kids are young and you can't catch a ride. That includes food, water, and means of sheltering that many people.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

tks said:


> Nice!!! Our cabin is an hours drive out to the nearest town with only a grocery in the gas station and have been trying to put together a similar one. What's all in yours? Where did you get the bag?


I don't have a detail list, had just collected supplies for it for the last 5 months. enough to cover all the basics and a little bit more.

Voodoo Tactical Deluxe Pro Special Ops Field Medical Pack 15-8174

The bag is a



paraquack said:


> Looks great. Didn't notice any splinting materials, sutures, butterflies or Steri Strips. One question, do you know how to use everything you have?


if you look at the last picture there is 3 sam splints, 2 15 inch and one 36 inch and 3 finger splints.

I have Butterfly bandaids, Steri stips (2 kinds 5 packs each) and sutures in there also although the sutures would be a absolute last resort.

I would feel able to use anything in the bag. the 3 more advanced things in the bag would have to pretty life threatening before I would ever think of using them. The air ways, decompression needle (this would have to be crazy serious before I ever even thought about using that) and the sutures.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> I have to agree with para, given where you drive to I would make darn sure there were things in there to deal with broken bones and severe strains. Having had a broken ankle, I can tell you that splint or no splint you ain't going anyhere, unless it's sitting in a wagon. Or on crutches, but that's not something the average human can do for 180 miles or so. After that point, the only thing that would up your chances might be a sattelite phone. AND everyone in the family knowing how to use all that gear.


Well I kinda do have the satellite, on-star in the truck but if the battery died no dice but no different than the phone.

Also for the bug out bag we seem to bring everything including the kitchen sink when we go camping (thank you wife ugh). also before going we leave directions and where we are going with 3 different people and when we are due back. so worst case someone heads are way if we are over due back by 24 hours.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice medic bag. I recommend that you add a Sawyer Extractor to it. It works really good for insect stings/bites and for snake bites. They run about $15.00.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

That's a Really nice kit Wes! I would add my two cents but you surpassed my pay grade with the band aids.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

littleblackdevil said:


> That's a Really nice kit Wes! I would add my two cents but you surpassed my pay grade with the band aids.


Thank, also thought I had updated with detail list but had not. its updated now.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Perhaps I just overlooked it...but I didn't see anti-diarrheals. Those can be Huge. And if there's anyone allergic to anything, a rescue inhaler (of epinephrine). Soap? Washing hands before treating wounds is one of the best things you can do. Good job working on being prepared for it all -- and here's to not needing it!


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Great looking kit!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice kit! I have most of those supplies but where did you get the bag?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Nice kit.

I might suggest nasopharyngeal airways instead of (or in addition to) the oral ones listed.

I would also add hemostatic agents (Celox or Quickclot) and a couple chest seals.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Spice said:


> Perhaps I just overlooked it...but I didn't see anti-diarrheals. Those can be Huge. And if there's anyone allergic to anything, a rescue inhaler (of epinephrine). Soap? Washing hands before treating wounds is one of the best things you can do. Good job working on being prepared for it all -- and here's to not needing it!


20 pepto bismol chewables
1 8oz antiseptic 10% providone iodine wash
1 2oz purell
Along with tons of nitrate gloves Alcohol wipes and more.

As for epinephrine, that requires a RX that I do not have.
for Allergies I have the below in there
20 10mg Claritin
20 25mg Benadryl tablets



Prepared One said:


> Nice kit! I have most of those supplies but where did you get the bag?


Voodoo Tactical Deluxe Pro Special Ops Field Medical Pack 15 8174 Coyote Brown | eBay



Prepadoodle said:


> Nice kit.
> 
> I might suggest nasopharyngeal airways instead of (or in addition to) the oral ones listed.
> 
> I would also add hemostatic agents (Celox or Quickclot) and a couple chest seals.


I thought about the Nasropharyneal but Just more than I feel comfortable using.

I debated the Quick-clot but decided there where to many cons to benefits for my needs. I have enough gauze and pads and wraps that I feel would be much better for my level of ability.

This pack I worked on for almost 5 to 6 months putting together with my limits in mind. the only thing I feel like I am missing in the bag is a paramedic crammed in there


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

WOW! That is an impressive pack!


----------

